# TODAY on RO



## Elf Mommy (Nov 21, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]Happy Birthday to:[/align]

[align=center]Apple!!![/align]

[align=center]Please go wish this gorgeous bun a happy birthday! Read her posted story, too![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Kassandrah/Loppy Eared Mom*[/align]

[align=center]A member and owner of Stitch, a lop-eared rabbit, hasnât visited us since 2005. Perhaps sheâll come see us again some time![/align]

[align=center]*Kwyn*[/align]

[align=center]A new member to our boards,* Kwyn* has written a profile, but made no posts yet! Donât be shy! We want to hear all about Coral and Windsor![/align]

[align=center]*pherber12*[/align]

[align=center]Garyâs slave hasnât visited us since 2007. I wonder if Gary, the free-roaming bunny, ever made a friend.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Mandolin*[/align]

[align=center]*JAK Rabbitry* encouraged her friend, Mandi to join our forum back in August of 2007. She made a post to introduce herself and has an avatar of a beautiful angora rabbit (1 of her 10 rabbits), but then hasnât posted since. Maybe we didnât give her a warm enough welcome. I hope she comes back to give us a chance![/align]

[align=center]*Whitlesstheatregirl*[/align]

[align=center]*Whitney *and her mini lop, Humphrey DeForest Bogart, joined in 2007, but she slipped out of sight and didnât return after her opening post. [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Letâs welcome the following new member!!![/align]

[align=center]*twYANGziie *has joined us from Singapore! Please welcome this bunny slave with her two rabbits, Wally and Kirarie![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]One of *undergunfireâs* rats that was adopted out, *Roddy,* has passed away. Run free little one, over the Rainbow Bridge![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Becca *is remembering *Frederick,* the kit she lost, in this thread. May he have a full and healthy life over the Rainbow Bridge![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]A New Caption Contest is Up and Running! Come join the fun and laughter of creating funny things to go along with the posted photo![/align]

[align=center]Vote on Caption Contest #10! One Day ONLY!!![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Hayley411* gave her girls a special treat! Go see these stained noses and find out what it was![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Flashy* is asking about infected molars. Are they white? Would it be causing the rabbitâs eyes to tear up? Please give her some input here.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Amaya* wants to know if anyone has tried the brand âSomething Specialâ for their Timothy Hay. Is it really something special? How does it stack up to the other hay brands?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*PepnFluff *is looking for some ideas to stop *Ruby *from chasing *Fluff *all the time and humping him. Are there any other options besides spaying that she could implement?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*whaleyk98* has outside rabbits in New York and is looking for some good ways to keep them warm this winter.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Sabine* is asking about lop genetics. Are lop ears a dominant or recessive trait?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Emily* (*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry*) has posted a youtube video of her rabbitry. Come take a walk through her rabbitsâ home and see her training and exercise yard![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*magic_girl* wants to wants to know about the ways to keep water from freezing in the winter up north. What tips and tricks do you have?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Hayley411* is going for the first time to a rabbit show!!! Itâs a Holland Lop show in Graham, Washington. We hope she shares LOTS of photos![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]These blogs have NEW INFORMATION!!![/align]

[align=center]Beccaâs Beautiful Bunnies Businessâ*Becca* is really valuing her time with her rabbits after spending a little time with some less sociable bunnies.[/align]

[align=center]Introducing Yofi )â*Bassetluv* shares a story of Yofi giving her some grey hairs (or is that hares?  )[/align]

[align=center]These blogs have NEW PHOTOS!!![/align]

[align=center]Blog for the Bun-Buns!âDo not miss this update of *Toby *and *Berry Boo*! Check out *Berry Booâs *new tower and look at those kisses!!! Look at *Toby *streeeeeeeeeetch![/align]

[align=center]Do You Believe in âMagicâ?â*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry* is sharing LOTS of Magic photos! Come see the bunny snuggles and some photos of the exercise pen, as well.[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Please donât forget to enter the Photo Philes Contest: Hoppy Holidays! This is a chance for you to have your rabbit featured as the logo at the top of Rabbits Online for an entire week in December! Donât miss this opportunity to have your rabbit be a star for the week! One WEEK LEFT!!!See this thread for more details and letâs get festive![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*kherrmann3* wants to know if there are any coin collectors out there? Share what is in your collection here![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Mouse_chalk* did something for herself! Check out her new do![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Sparky* is trying to be Santa, but *Brandy456 *is having trouble posting the photos. Maybe we can help her out so we can share the cuteness![/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Brayden Patrick was born on 11-20-08!!! Congratulations, *Luvmyzoocrew!!!*[/align]

[align=center]Brayden was born @11:42am weight 8lb11oz and 20" long[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 21, 2008)

OK, I know it's a tad bit early for Saturday news...but I'm done early! Go me! Anyway...check out the links! Lots of good things happening on the message board!

Minda


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning me in there, not once, but twice, Minda!  :biggrin2:

Emily


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow! You did an awesome job on this! 

GREAT JOB!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote:

*Blog for the Bun-Buns!âDo not miss this update of *Tony *and *Berry Boo*! Check out *Berry Booâs *new tower and look at those kisses!!! Look at *Tony *streeeeeeeeeetch!

I own Toby, not Tony lol
Thanks for mentioning us, though! :biggrin2:


----------



## Flashy (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for mentioning my Infirmary post. I don't normally read RO Today and when I saw my name I had that sinking feeling I had done something wrong, lol, but all is well and it was just a post mention. Lol, talk about the guilty feeling!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 22, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Elf Mommy wrote:
> 
> *Blog for the Bun-Buns!âDo not miss this update of *Tony *and *Berry Boo*! Check out *Berry Booâs *new tower and look at those kisses!!! Look at *Tony *streeeeeeeeeetch!
> 
> ...



Ooooooooooops! I was so thrilled that I got done early that I missed that error! Fixed!!! 

Give Toby a scritch behind the ears for me


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, thank you! 

I love it when you do these daily digests


----------



## Becca (Nov 23, 2008)

Great Job!!!a


----------



## Maddy (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome job with the news! Looks great! So long and cool! Lol:welcome1I'm new here and thought I should see what goes on around here andclearly something goes AWESOME!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome!


----------

